# How do u cut horns??



## goatgirl123 (Jul 1, 2013)

My goats',Donald , horn is to long to register for the fair which is coming soon what do I need to buy to cut it and I need instructions on how to!! PLEASE HELP


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't cut it. A vet would need to do that. There is nerves and veins that run through the horns. The blood will be very very heavy if you cut off his horns.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

You can cut a couple of inches off the tips but no more then that. Be very careful and cut a tiny amount at a time, once you see even just a tiny droplet of blood stop.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Can you use a grinder like for dog toenails? I wonder if that can take it down a small amount at a time.


----------



## CWEfarms (Jun 15, 2013)

*Cutting a Horn*

If you are ever in an emergency situation and a goat is stuck, the safest thing you can use is a pocket saw to cut the horn. It can be purchased at the camping section of Wal_mart for about $3 to $6. But like Dayna said this produces ALOt of blood depending on where the horn must be cut and the saw calderizes but only a little bit. 
We have had to do this for a ram and had to use a soldering iron to calderize the wound because pressure alone does not stop the bleeding. And this was for a cut that not made at the base of his horn.


----------



## keeponfarming (Jun 12, 2013)

your more likely to have your goat bleed to death if you just hack off the horns with a saw...you can try banding them, but it will take about 2-3 months...Normally if you don't disbud a goat when they are only a week or so old...they will have horns for life. /:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not cut the horns on your own. You really should have a vet do it.


----------



## SammySimple (Jun 27, 2013)

Dehorning always causes blood.... Horns are permanent fixtures on any animal... Antlers drop off annually.. Cow horns are hollow at the base next to the head and won't bleed as much as a goat whose horns are solid all the way down..

Like others say, cut only a small amount off the tip if you want to take off the sharp tips. There are some metal weights you can buy and apply, that will eventually curl the horns downward; but you may experience difficulty keeping those on goat... It is always best to de-bud the kids when they are young. The horn buds are heated hot enough and kill out the buds early on and done properly, will never grow out.... Be careful with that though, tooo much heat can damage the brain and cause a forever retarded goat.. Sam


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You can use a wire saw to saw off the tips, or you can try using a grinder to grind the horn down a little at a time. This might be more traumatic to the goat though, due to the noise and vibration.

How much needs to come off?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have used a wire saw but when/if you hit blood does not work so well. a few months back I had this dumb doe that got her head stuck in a beef panel, her horns kinda grow up and out and he wanted to fight me about it, I couldnt find anything to cut the panel and the only thing I could find to cut the horn was those tree timmer things, I had to cut the horn enough that it bled pretty good, I put flower on it to stop the blood and sent her on her way. If you have to cut enough to draw blood I would burn the end or put something on it to slow the blood, also you want to keep him in a cool place, the hotter it is the more blood.


----------

